

Ask HN: How many applications do YC startups hiring usually get via HN post? - ychires


======
nicholasreed
Maybe amend the question to include "quality" or "worthwile?"

~~~
coryl
Not if the data he's looking for is raw application numbers?

~~~
jamesbrewer
I'd like to know both.

